# olympic tickets



## rob68 (28 June 2012)

I have 2 Cat B tickets (face value £175 each )for Olympic Equestrian Jumping - wed aug 8th starting at 12noon (session EJ004). My wife cannot go anymore and we are selling. If interested get in touch asap! 07974 352121


----------



## CalllyH (28 June 2012)

I thought the highest price tickets were less than that?


----------



## Gucc (28 June 2012)

I may be mistaken but I thought it was illegal to re-sell Olympic tickets except through the Olympics official website.   You may find yourself in hot water if you do sell them through any other channel.


----------



## jaijai (28 June 2012)

May be totally wrong and I apologise in advance if I am but does anyone find it odd that somebodies first post is to sell Olympic tickets?


----------



## rob68 (29 June 2012)

You may think like that (re first post etc etc) and the other person may be right about selling tickets. However I have 2 tickets and I thought that I could try an equestrian type body rather than selling back to the official olympic ticket set up. If the latter is right I wont continue with this. Maybe there is an appropriate body out there who perhaps deal with kids / disabilities etc (with a very good reason) and I may even give them away. I am NOT bothered about the money and would certainly not look at making any profit


----------



## jaijai (29 June 2012)

In that case Rob68 I apologise profusely for doubting your intentions. I think it is a fantastic idea to donate to a charity.


----------



## rob68 (30 June 2012)

By way of closure on this I have checked LOCOG's website and it is clear that tickets are not transferable to the wider public so I am unable to sell them. I can however pass them on to family or friends and that is what I shall try to do before returning them to LOCOG for resale. Apologies.


----------

